# Flatbreads & Flavors



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

So, I'm browsing the shelves at Barnes & Noble and come across the paperback version of Flatbreads & Flavors, a book I'd not heard of

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------



## andydude (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm so going to need a bigger house if I keep on buying cookery books. 

Still, maybe the paperback version won't take much room.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Andy, when you run out of numbering in the hundreds and get into the thousands you'll be in trouble. But not before. 

On a serious note, consider your local library. Most of them have extensive cookbook collections. You can glean the recipes and info you want from them, and save your limited shelfspace for cookbooks you positively, absolutely have to own.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

I use my local library for cookbooks too. It can get expensive and take up alot of room. Not to mention the record keeping problem I have once there are too many books, where was that recipe or idea?

Our library will actually "pull" books from other libraries, sometimes quite a ways away from our house. So if you don't see that book that you have to read, ask. They may just order it for you.

dan


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Andy is in the UK, Dan, and I don't know if they have an ILL system or not. But here in the States, the ILL is the greatest invention since sex---at least for those of us who prefer doing research with real books instead of electrons.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Ahhhh. Thanks for pointing that out KYH :blush:

dan


----------



## andydude (Dec 30, 2008)

Hehe shelfspace, that was last year - now I'm running out of floorspace 

Yes, I hadn't heard of it before (ILL - not sex ), but just had a look at one UK library which suggests that books are available both nationally & internationally using this scheme. That's good to know about - thanks guys.

PS: Don't worry if it's something you think might not be available this side of the pond, all ideas are welcome.


----------



## the pie lady (Dec 15, 2008)

Alford and Duguid have at least 4 other cookbooks. Hot Sour Salty Sweet is a cookbook covering thier journey in southeast Asia especially Vietnam. It is filled with photos and travel stories as well as recipies. Also by the same authors: Mangos and Curry Leaves, Home Baking, and Rice. All of the books are as much coffeetable book as cookbook and would be of interests to non-cooks as well because of the photos and writing. I have many other cookbooks with more accessible recipies but I love these books because they are sooo beautiful.


----------

